# Who's your team: MLB World Series 2011



## Josh (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm rooting for the tigers! My real team is the angels though! Sucks about the Yankees dropping out last night!


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 7, 2011)

Lol, my boyfriend has a shirt that says "I support two teams, boston and who ever beats new york". My dad also loves the Angles. I don't follow baseball, I'm all football.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 7, 2011)

Ahem...who's playing??? Baseball doesn't seem to be a FL thing. I'd say it is more of a northern sport for sure.


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 7, 2011)

Detroit =)


----------



## Josh (Oct 10, 2011)

Great game going on right now! Go Brewers!


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 10, 2011)

OK, I figured out that the World Series isn't on yet, haha. I was waiting for House to come on and saw the Rangers make an awesome Grand Slam play in the 11th inning. It was very cool!


----------



## fastforward (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been an Astros fan by birth. We haven't been doing to good these last couple years though


----------



## Josh (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks like it's Texas vs. St Louis!

May the best team win!!


----------

